# Days in Portugal waiting for Residence Permit affect 90 days in 180 visa free entry?



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

If you enter Portugal on a Residence Visa then decide to leave the country or are denied the Residence Permit, do the days in Portugal count against the 90 days within 180 rule for Schengen visa-free entry? BTW this question isn't about how it would affect obtaining a Residency Permit.

This official document states
_2. How long can I stay without a visa in the Schengen area?
You can stay 90 days in any 180-day period within the Schengen area.
_
It seems that time would have no effect on the 90 in 180 rule because you had a visa in Portugal. Anybody have first hand experience, links to such, or links to official sources?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

While looking for something else, I found an answer to the question I posted above.

EU Immigration Portal

Going to another EU country during my long-term stay – more than 90 days

When you stay in an EU country for a long stay, usually for more than 90 days, you will generally be issued with a long-stay visa and/or a residence permit.

*If your long-stay visa or residence permit has been issued by a Schengen area country, you can travel to another Schengen area country for 90 days per 180 day period.* You must:

- justify the purpose of your stay;
- have sufficient financial resources for your stay and travel back;
- not be considered a threat to public policy, public security or public health.
You can also pass through other Schengen area countries on the way to your host country.

To move from one EU country to another for more than 90 days, you will need a long-stay visa or a residence permit for that country. If you wish to work, study or join your family in the second country, you may have to fulfil more conditions.


----------

